# Bummed... Fired our breeder today.



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

People always talk about good breeders and bad breeders. It seems we chose our initial breeder poorly. From the beginning they were hard to deal with and get responses. Now, I don't know if they are a mill or not, but certainly unprofessional. 

So, no puppy for a while longer but best for all involved.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for you. Lessons sometimes are tough to learn, but better now than in a year when you had a problem and no one was home.

RBD


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I commend you on doing what's necessary to get a quality dog from a quality breeder that fits for you and your family. It takes a lot to step back and evaluate things in the midst of puppy fever. You'll find the right breeder for you and will have a fantastic pup in no time! Perhaps your local V club can help direct you to a breeder that will make your V dreams come true!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not sure if you considered experience and professional reputation of your breeder, past litters, dog's general health, dog's temperament, dog's living conditions...

Personally, I like people who are experienced even if they come across less than smooth. Avoid smooth talking car salesman type. Give me the facts and don't sugarcoat the truth. 
Try to buy a German dog from a German breeder, and you'll know what I mean. 

In any case, congrats on making a firm decision, I'm sure you had good reasons. 

8)


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Stepping back from puppy fever is exactly what we had to do. Not just me, but the rest of the family as well. It's good though and we will have more time to prep. 

Datacan, that is a good point. I really don't need smooth and kept using that as an excuse for one more chance. We aren't 

What really finalized things was when I discovered a BBB rating of F. Didn't see that initially since they are actually doing business as from an entirely different state.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Good for you Eddiemoto you took the absolute right road there. Sorry you have to wait but it will definitely be worth it from a good breeder.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Better a day to soon then a day to late


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Eddiemoto
There is nothing compared to seeing for yourself.
I do, and don't like ratings.
Good ratings could be from friends, and bad ratings could be from people with a different agenda.
It can be tough to find the truth.
Find a vizsla group and start going to any, and all events.
You will meet wonderful people and their dogs.
You will be building a network to find a pup that's right for you. Then traveling with your new pup to them later. Don't limit your search to just your local area.
Closer does not always mean better, it just means easier to pick up.
I would start making a list of what you plan to do with the pup, and putting them in order of importance to you. 
Then list how much time you have daily to work on training and exercise.


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

And anotherthing not all breeders good, bad or otherwise are always the right breeder for you. Remember your breeder should match your needs as well as being moral and ethical to the breed. As you can tell on here some people are very very needy others not so much


----------

